Ask HN: How many unique visitors does HN have daily? - s3nnyy
======
ErikVandeWater
Well I visit once a day, so at least 1. To put that in monthly terms that
would be approximately 1 unique visitor per month at least.

But seriously, the answer for ~3 years ago is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9219581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9219581)

I would guess ~15% users.

------
logronoide
May be Alexa can help you:

[https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com)

